# What is a good strength training program for mountain biking?



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Road riding.
Road racing.
Mountain bike racing. 
Etc, etc.


----------



## IRONMTB (Apr 5, 2012)

Been looking for a suitable strength training program for mountain biking. I want to start a strength program but don't want my riding time to suffer. Curious to see what programs are out there and what other riders may be doing as far as incorporating strength training and other cardio exercises into there mountain biking regiment.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

squats, power cleans, bench, rows, curls, tricep curls, back extensions, hamstring work, and core work. Pretty much the basics of any strength program, just I use more weight on legs and less on upper body.


----------



## IRONMTB (Apr 5, 2012)

erik1245 said:


> Road riding.
> Road racing.
> Mountain bike racing.
> Etc, etc.


I am not a road biker but have contemplated on trying it out I can definitely see the benefit of incorporating road with mountain.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

If you're new to strength training I'd recommend some thing like the "300 Workout" or the likes to get a whole body work out. Maybe do circuits of dips, push-ups, pull-ups, sit-ups, lunges, squats, box jumps. Do whole body endurance type training routines for 4 to 6 weeks and then do more split routines where you put all your days energy into a group of muscles like dips and push-up do mostly chest and shoulders one day, and next day back with pull-ups, reverse push-ups, rows, and dead lifts.
There's so many good routines, to build strength, stamina, intensity, and whatever mix of them, but you gotta keep changing it up every month or 2 to keep re-challenging your body. 
Whatever routines you chose, I'd recommend your first routine (month or 2) do whole body mostly or all body weight exercises like push-up sit-up, then your next routine more split routine body weight, then if your looking for more strength do something like Lee Hayward's "12 Week Program", or if your just looking to be faster on your bike, do more interval type rides i.e. mtbing, and long distance stamina rides i.e. road riding, and repeat.
My .02


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

Kettlebells.


----------



## air9erchick (Mar 22, 2012)

Join a crossfit gym. First hand experience on how fun it is and it has greatly improved my riding.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

whatever you do, make sure to get good and oiled so you can get pumped and strike some poses in the parking lot at the trailhead, just like these posers...


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

Riding a full rigid 30 lb Slangle speed has made me a beast at manuvering technical sections on the bike, and made me much stronger! its insane how good I am at technical terrain because I ride my rigid all the time.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ +1


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I lift and run, but if you want to get good on a bike, you have to ride the bike. When I lift too much, it hinders my riding; at most I'll lift two days a week. Intervals, time trials, etc. will make you a better rider.

Squats and all the stuff? Eh. I was a highly competitive bodybuilder in my 20's and riding a SS has built my legs better then all that, plus my cardio is vastly better. Racing, cyclocross, road riding... all great for mountain biking. 

I don't understand why people ask this question because it seems obvious that RIDING improves RIDING. I don't lift to improve my riding. I lift so I don't end up looking like a fat anorexic.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

Strava gets me doing intervals alll theee timeeeee. I feel like if i drill it up a segment i can maybe go KOM.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a copy of the Mountain Biker's Training Bible. It includes a strength workout.

To be honest, I don't think I'm at enough weekly ride time to get more training value from pumping iron than riding my bike. Certainly I enjoy riding my bike a lot more...

If you want to get stronger, do intervals and practice your handling skills. Once you've got the basic ones, start in on trials.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

There are health benefits to weight training too, and of course, it does help to avoid looking like a "fat anorexic." I'm currently liking deadlifts, planks, superman, bridges, and squats. All the core buildup helps hold a relaxed but powerful attack position through the rough. Or at least, I like pretending it does...


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been working multiple angles with a diy TRX system. Search for TRX and you will see what this resistance/strap training is about. I do like what they sell but decided to make my own for less than $25. The workouts are endless and it is so portable. I have it set up in my garage now but had it hanging off a closet in the past. 

The key benefit that I have experienced is in the core building. I can work specific parts of the body and the core always gets a piece as well. Muscle control is another aspect of this type of workout that I like. Often we can use a different muscle to handle a particular "set" by the key is body control and proper form. 

I have found that this plays very well with biking as I am more coordinated with my muscle groups and can reduce wasted energy. Better than all of that I can get out on the trail and kill it partly due to a just about free workout tool!!


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree with most and have a hard time seeing how a strength regimen wouldn't prove valuable to a mountain biker. Riding more will work to a certain point, but I have to believe that most of us aren't just "dirt roadies". That is to say we ride technical elements where strength is projected from the core and requires use of different muscle groups than just the legs - we don't just sit and spin. Problem is, other than pedaling consistently throughout a ride, our other maneuvers aren't repeated enough or consistently enough to promote a good training effect - at least with the amount of time that most of us can dedicate to riding. So supplemental strength work can come into play I have little doubt in that - obviously as long as it doesn't ramp up the weights so quick that it's hard to recover from. 

I think movements are more important than "muscle groups". Both front and back squats are awesome exercises that work much more than the legs - they should be a must for everyone, even if not going heavy. Leg press is no substitute IMO, nor are smith machines. Deadlifts, standing shoulder press. Kettlebells. No need to get fancy. 

Programs like Wendler's 5/3/1 can integrate perfectly into a mountain bikers lifestyle. You can hit the weights 2 -3 x per week (depending on how you break it up) with 2 exercises per workout (Deadlift+bench on one, squat+press on another) with supplemental bodyweight stuff thrown in (pushups, pullups) along with some conditioning like intervals and whatnot. Also, that program doesn't ramp up the weight progression too quickly, it's slow, steady progress that leaves room for recovery. And it leaves 4-5 days for other "conditioning" work like, well, riding.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Come to think of it, there are actually a fair number of cross-training things I do to improve my mountain biking.

MTB is all about core strength, but nothing ever develops it enough. Our bodies can default to using big, strong leg muscles and that leads to back pain. Lame. So I do crunches almost every morning, before I get out of bed. Basic ones, side crunches to each side, double crunches, and back extensions.

Cyclists are a little notorious for being quad-heavy athletes. Muscular imbalance is never good for someone who wants to continue to pursue a sport into his 60s. I've been trying to reincorporate running into my training regime. I've been having some difficulty with that which really goes to support the idea that cross-training is good - how good something as simple as running be so hard?? So I'm doing PT again, and that's a set of exercises each evening.

And, I stretch. Not a workout, but I think it helps keep me loose and not in pain.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Stay away from power lifting....not biker friendly.I tried it for a few months and did gain muscle mass but found i lost a lot of natural movement.

I do weight train several times a week and mix in some TotalGym workouts but i keep the reps up.Squats and calf raises are great too.

I'll even workout before i ride,upper body that is.


----------



## trailjunkee (Mar 16, 2011)

When I started looking at adding more to my exercise than just riding I did a lot of looking on the internet and found it very difficult to put together a solid workout. I was constantly changing things, finding new things to do. Bodyweight workouts, yoga based stretching etc. Thinking I would just use those to bridge the gap from fall to spring. Saw some improvements but always felt like I just didn't have any focused program. I had been reading Mountain Bike Strength and Cardio Training Tips and Programs for a while but always kind of read mixed things. Some people love what he has to offer and some people don't. I finally bit the bullet and bought one of his programs and I have really enjoyed it and am seeing good improvements. His workouts focus on stretching, mobility, weight training and finally cardio. It's supposed to be focused on weaknesses that riders have. It takes about an hour to get through the whole workout and can be done 2 days a week or 4-5 days, whatever your schedule permits, with the ideal being 3 days a week. I workout M-W-F and ride T -TH-S or Sun. I ended up going with the Kettle Bell Ultimate workout and I'm in the 2nd Month. It's absolutely clear and well planned out. Now he will try to upsell you to include a second package that has more nutrition info, video's of the workouts and a different warm-up program (which I like much better). To me it was worth the extra money but it was a bit of a surprise to need to get it. I think in all it was about $60, but for 3 months of programs and all the info you get it's worth it. Plus the book is a PDF so once you pay for it you get it within minutes. The extra fee also includes a free month to his private forum which I use regularly and he answers any questions I have even if they seem stupid to me. The KB program is a 3 month program and if you stick with his payed forum, I think that's $17 a month, he provides a new work out each month. He's got several other programs you can buy from body weight programs to big 9 month programs.

I liked the KB program too because all I really had to buy was 1 Kettle Bell ($55), a jump rope ($4) and a foam roller ($12). BTW you can pick all 3 of those up at your local Wal-mart if you don't have a better source. I have bought some other stuff that's make the workouts better but that's all you really have to buy and you can do it at home.

Just check it out and decide for yourself if it's something that might help you.

Bryan


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

These threads pop up every month or so. When I was doing MMA, I went through a "fighter's conditioning" class - which severely kicked my ass.

My current gym workouts mirror this workout, as it was designed for endurance athletes, not going to the club on the Jersey Shore.

As always, I highly recommend Coach Ross (Your Top Source For Free Boxing Training Advice). So far, this is the best workout I have found that helps riding the most. Again, this is all supplementary and I always say: Riding can only improve riding. You just can't take vitamins - you have to eat food.


----------



## Kaptkaos (Sep 26, 2011)

I think the single best thing you can do is ride every day. Whether its MTB or Road. Now, I cant always do that, and I dont want an anorexic cyclist look. 

I have found several things to be very effective in my overall fitness, which obviously contribute immensley to my riding. The more committed I am to these programs, the better I look, feel, and ride. 

P90X- after the first 90 days, I now choose the sessions I want to use, I do the 3 strength training videos, the Core Synergistics is an AWESOME everyday fitness routine, and the Ab Ripper. 

Insanity- I did about 45 days of this and was never able to complete the entire 1 hour videos without resting. I use the Plymetric Cardio 45 min video at least 1-2 times per week.

Crossfit - This is excellent, and will help tons, but I do not like driving to workout, and I dont like having drowded gyms and distractions. Here in Miami, we have very crowded Crossfit gyms and LOTS of DISTRACTIONS. 

Riding- at 3 days of MTB 1-2 hrs, maybe 1-2 road rides of 45 min. 

Using these tools I have lost 60 lbs in a little over a year and gained lean muscle, and I can ride way better than did before. 

Dont forget diet and nutrition, this is the single most important factor.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

My training consists of riding (mainly mtbr, but also some road), running, and strengthening exercises at home. I commute daily (about 8 miles a day – nothing outrageous), get in a bigger ride once a week (30-40 mi, mostly on flat packed trails) and then run between 6 and 9 miles a week. IF my mtb is out of commission, I will ride the road bike. That’s more like a 40-50 miler.

I don’t belong to a gym and I am a total cheap-o in terms of buying equipment, so no videos or special devices for me. I do push-ups (there are many kinds that strenghten different areas – consult some online videos) and have a 20lb barbell for upper body (curls and variations, some lifts for obliques). For stomach and lower abs, I do various leg lift variations, oblique twists, side lifts and a range of other things – all of which I have collected over time from either friends or online videos. I also stretch daily and incorporate a number of yoga poses into that. 

Between the running, the commuting and the longer rides, I don’t do anything additional for my legs. The biggest challenge for me is the lower abs and obliques. Office life is totally unproductive for this area. But when that part of my core is tight and strong, it’s a real asset on the trails. I also find running (especially the longer ones) is a great stomach strengthener as well.

I don’t race or anything. I just love to ride. Before I began mtbing again, I was primarily focused on getting into shape and being fit. But now, almost everything I do is geared toward being a better rider. It gives me more focus and of all the things I do to stay in shape, it’s the most fun.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I hear Bike James has a pretty solid training regiment if you're willing to use flats.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

monzie said:


> I hear Bike James has a pretty solid training regiment if you're willing to use flats.


My hip muscles are weak and need help. Should've went with flats a long time ago.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Gotta say Dion, you know those couple a 3 machines at the gym, you know the "girl" machines that only the girls seem to use that do the inside and outside hip rotation muscles. I once decided to add them to a routine just because they where there and wow, talk about new rarely ever felt muscle pain. The pain let me know exactly what muscles I was working and had been ignoring. To me a little pain/soreness is good at targeting/establishing a better mind/muscle connection with those muscles. I've thankfully never had hip issues but can see how working these muscles can help support the entire hip joint. This is coming from someone who always does legs and hates a "beach house" build. I regularly do a "20 rep squat routine" and have, at times, worked up to 2 1/2 times my body weight. Sure squats, steps, cycling uses some of those muscles for stabilizing,.but target them and watch your squat and leg strength improve for sure. Plus you won't have to ask if your butt looks big in that dress anymore, LOL.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

Road miles and weights/dumbbells (40 minutes every night) in my case. Yes, and I do have that anorexic look of a road cyclist with muscles. I am 160pounds/6'1" tall. I would love to introduce swimming into my schedule since I used to swim a lot when I was a kid.


----------



## DirtGirl27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dion said:


> I lift and run, but if you want to get good on a bike, you have to ride the bike. When I lift too much, it hinders my riding; at most I'll lift two days a week. Intervals, time trials, etc. will make you a better rider.
> 
> Squats and all the stuff? Eh. I was a highly competitive bodybuilder in my 20's and riding a SS has built my legs better then all that, plus my cardio is vastly better. Racing, cyclocross, road riding... all great for mountain biking.
> 
> I don't understand why people ask this question because it seems obvious that RIDING improves RIDING. I don't lift to improve my riding. I lift so I don't end up looking like a fat anorexic.


Wow man, I so disagree. In the past, I did nothing but road riding, hill climbing intervals and mountain biking to "improve" my mountain biking. Over the last few years I've been weight training in the gym especially in the winter 3X a week and spring through fall 2x week--deadlifts, squats, lunge, bench, rows, pull-ups, core work etc, and it's VASTLY improved my riding in a much shorter amount of time than when all I did was ride. I'm climbing better, cornering better, tackling technical trails easier, and I can ride for longer because I'm not getting fatigued as fast.

I tell everyone who wants to get stronger on the trail to lift--even if all they ever do is pull ups, push ups, dead-lifts, squats, lunges, plate twists and crunches.

Just don't over do it or it will interfere with your riding.

Cheers.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

DirtGirl27 said:


> Wow man, I so disagree. In the past, I did nothing but road riding, hill climbing intervals and mountain biking to "improve" my mountain biking. Over the last few years I've been weight training in the gym especially in the winter 3X a week and spring through fall 2x week--deadlifts, squats, lunge, bench, rows, pull-ups, core work etc, and it's VASTLY improved my riding in a much shorter amount of time than when all I did was ride. I'm climbing better, cornering better, tackling technical trails easier, and I can ride for longer because I'm not getting fatigued as fast.
> 
> I tell everyone who wants to get stronger on the trail to lift--even if all they ever do is pull ups, push ups, dead-lifts, squats, lunges, plate twists and crunches.
> 
> ...


Yup, think Dion is at the other end of the spectrum. He is big naturally, then spent years training to compete as a body builder. So he has "over done it" as far as bike fitness, and is trying to go the other way, since he already has stupid strength for any riding tasks.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DirtGirl27 said:


> Wow man, I so disagree. In the past, I did nothing but road riding, hill climbing intervals and mountain biking to "improve" my mountain biking. Over the last few years I've been weight training in the gym especially in the winter 3X a week and spring through fall 2x week--deadlifts, squats, lunge, bench, rows, pull-ups, core work etc, and it's VASTLY improved my riding in a much shorter amount of time than when all I did was ride. I'm climbing better, cornering better, tackling technical trails easier, and I can ride for longer because I'm not getting fatigued as fast.
> 
> I tell everyone who wants to get stronger on the trail to lift--even if all they ever do is pull ups, push ups, dead-lifts, squats, lunges, plate twists and crunches.
> 
> ...


i agree, there's a difference between being a body builder and concentrating on core strength. The good rock climbers I know concentrate on core, using kettle bells, squats, lots of core exercises, but they don't look like muscle bound meatheads. I do the same and it helps me immensely. I had a great racing season last season and I'm still getting better.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Just to add to what has already been said, there is a difference between weight training for bulk versus strength and endurance. I don't lift now but did when I played soccer and it made a big difference. Lighter weights with more reps, kettle bells, etc. I have found to be really helpful. For me, my core strengthening has the biggest impact on the quality of my riding (and pain afterwards)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtGirl27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all, 

Just thought I'd add, that I'm a chic--so adding upper body lifts for strength has also been really beneficial to my over all bike handling abilities. Really, male or female, I'd suggest work in this dept. While I do work on over all upper body strength, I've found working on my pulling/pushing strength--chest and upper back, triceps, etc, and especially lats---has had a big effect on my bike handling and especially technical climbs. I like Bench/Chest press, push ups (though I've had to take a break as my crappy shoulders hate them.) Shoulder press, Bent over Dumbell Rows (the best, and heavy is good for your grip.) Pull-ups, (assisted right now because of crappy shoulders, I'm afraid.) triceps pull downs and, well, I like bicep curls because I like havin' nice guns  but it's not as as those push/pull muscles. Every MTB'er can benefit from a strong upper body as well. Don't neglect it! 

Cheers!


----------

